
Anil Dash on the Facebook Brand Update - tosh
https://twitter.com/anildash/status/1191721269156294657
======
digb
Does the new logo (wordmark?) remind anyone else of the old Uber logo (maybe
the current one? I can't keep up anymore and don't really care). This branding
feels somehow _more_ evil.

